# Pier gaff



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

And suggestions where I might get a decent pier gaff . .I've found one online which is a 12/0 treble hook pier gaff. . is this a good size? I'm looking for something to help land those skates that I'm so good at catching. . (and who knows maybe a not so smart flounder, cobie, or large blue)


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I made one out of four 19/0 shark hooks and two cable clamps. It's too light though. At some point I am gonna get the hooks welded together, take off the cable clamps and pour some lead at the top of it and insert a stainless steel eye bolt into the lead.

My suggestion is get at least a 4 hook 16/0 (or lager) gaff if you plan to land a cobia with it, not a treble hook gaff. 12/0 might be fine for skates and smaller fish, but not a large cobia imo. By the way, any reason you can't handline up the skate? I don't think I've ever gaffed one that I caught, just one that some guy hooked on 8 pound test.

Examples: http://www.billssportshop.com/gaffs/gaffs6.html

Scroll down the page till you get to the pier gaffs and you'll see a decent example.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have an order in with a guy in Chapel Hill for one right now sized for cobia, sharks and kings. But it would be far too large to use with a flounder or bluefish. It will be about this size:










Evan


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dump the pier gaff decision and buy a pier net it would be better for the fish that has to be released.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 20, 2010)

The folding pop nets are available again. I saw them on Cabelas site the other day. I have used them and they work great.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...abelas/en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree a pier net is a must-have for lots of fish that my not be keepers (flounder, red drum, striper, etc.). But imo a pier gaff is also a must-have in case you hook up on a large cobia that you know you are keeping.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

like the others said use a net not a gaff. on the pier a gaff is only needed for kings and cobia. no need to gaff a skate if your not going to keep it.


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

I've got the pier net already broke it in pretty well at OVP durning schoolie season. . I was looking for something mainly for skates or large keepers, plus my wife thinks I have too much gear already so why not get one more piece!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Bigfaithmitch said:


> I've got the pier net already broke it in pretty well at OVP durning schoolie season. . I was looking for something mainly for skates or large keepers, plus my wife thinks I have too much gear already so why not get one more piece!


What's the point in gaffing a skate you're gonna dump back in the water?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

thats Kill the Trash thinking, make fisherman look like S(*T


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

Bigfaithmitch said:


> I've got the pier net already broke it in pretty well at OVP durning schoolie season. . I was looking for something mainly for skates or large keepers, plus my wife thinks I have too much gear already so why not get one more piece!
> 
> 
> SmoothLures said:
> ...


I hate when people put holes in chit for the fun of it... unless you're going to grill it, you shouldn't be putting holes in skates or rays.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Bigfaithmitch said:


> I've got the pier net already broke it in pretty well at OVP durning schoolie season. . I was looking for something mainly for skates or large keepers, plus my wife thinks I have too much gear already so why not get one more piece!


Just wanted to remind you it is against the law to gaff a striper in Va waters even from a pier, and if you can place the gaff shot well like in the wing of a cownose ray i see no reason in not gaffing them to bring up and retreieve my tackle. Last summer i was catching 3-4 rays a day and if i got it to the pier it was gaffed in the wing, brought up and thrown back.
And C tackle on little creek sells a very nice weighted gaff for $35 that has not rusted or given me any problems in two years.


----------

